# Watanabe Traditional Cord Wrap (Sanada-Ami) Petty



## drawman623 (Dec 30, 2014)

Picked this one up for fun. Paracord is surely not for the kitchen, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll admit- it does look pretty bad ass. I'd think the lack of girth on the handle, would make it feel a little wonky in hand though.


----------

